# What Should I expect to pay for WorldMark?



## Tokapeba

I'm thinking about buying a WorldMark membership and am wondering what I should expect to pay. Has anybody bought one recently? I have seen sales on eBay go from $.66 a point for a 12K points with no unused points to an average of about $.90 with some unused points. 

Is eBay the best place to look? There was one sale on eBay of “Worldmark/Trendwest Oregon Coast Deeded! Super Rare!” it went for about $3000. It also said “If you currently own at least 6000 Worldmark points and buy this timeshare, you will have the option of depositing your Schooner Landing week on any given year and receiving up to 10,000 Worldmark points" Is this true? If it is it looks like the way to go.

Andy.


----------



## kapish

$0.60 - $0.85 per credit seems to be the going rate for resale WM credits.
eBay, craigslist etc. are good choices. If you don't want to mess with sellers directly, you may purchase resale accounts from resellers.
More information about WorldMark can be found at www.wmowners.com (Take a look at the WM Timeshares for Sale section here)


----------



## melschey

Tokapeba said:


> Is eBay the best place to look? There was one sale on eBay of “Worldmark/Trendwest Oregon Coast Deeded! Super Rare!” it went for about $3000. It also said “If you currently own at least 6000 Worldmark points and buy this timeshare, you will have the option of depositing your Schooner Landing week on any given year and receiving up to 10,000 Worldmark points" Is this true? If it is it looks like the way to go.
> 
> Andy.


Yes this is true but be sure you understand what you are getting. You are buying a week at Schooner landing. not a WM membership  and you will have pay the yearly MFS on that week. There are also some problems at this resort that could result in special assessments.

You can deposit your Schooner Landing week and get WM credits for that week only if you are already a WM owner,  and this right is not guaranteed to continue.


----------



## Bill4728

Most all WM sales are for a WM premium membership. With these you own only points (not a deed at any one resort) which can be used at any of the WM resorts. 

There are other WM accounts; 
-No housekeeping membership ( these mean you never pay a HK fee and go for 2-3 times the regular price)
- WM fractionals- These 4-5 properties were sold in 1/4 shares (or less) and allowed you to transfer weeks into WM for points. 

There may be other membership types too.


----------



## RichM

Actually, the fractionals are not a WM product - that was a strictly Trendwest product and I believe you could only trade in your Trendwest Residence Club weeks for WM points if you also owned a WM account, similar to the Schooner Landing membership mentioned earlier in this thread.


__________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## PerryM

*I offer a reward...*

I get offers all the time for WM resale credits – average is 75¢ a Premium credit.

I would recommend a 12,000 credit account and not mess around with renting credits for a while.  That’s $9,000 + $150 transfer fee from Wyndham (WN)

There are escrow companies that for $100 will handle the exchange of signed documents and money – DO NOT SEND CASH!!!

Established resellers like Jeff Fudge at jeff@jkor.com are fine.  We bought 2 accounts from Jeff, one was a No Housekeeping Account (NHK).

ALL accounts sold are “Premium”. *I offer a reward of $25 to anyone who can document the existence of a “Standard” WM account.*  I believe 7 were created years ago so the salesreps could say “Don’t buy this minute from me because you can only buy a Standard account in the future” – hog wash.  (I believe I can sell copies of the Standard document on eBay and recoup my costs

A NHK is desirable and can easily be repackaged into an instant profit – if you see one you should consider buying one.  We paid $1.50 per credit for a 6k count.


----------



## jhm40cu

*Deleted*

Sorry wrong thread


----------

